# MAC "Bring Back" Collection?



## cno64 (Oct 26, 2011)

A friend recently told me that the MAC person at "her" counter told her that MAC is going to launch a collection wherein we grubby little consumers get to vote on which discontinued/past LE items MAC will bring back.
	Has anyone else heard of this?
  	Needless to say, I am drooling, while imagining personal financial doom.


----------



## afulton (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea.  Great example of giving the customer what they want.


----------



## baghdad81 (Oct 26, 2011)

yes....now i can see all the products people rave about and kick myself for not being MAC-oriented back then!!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow really hope this is true, if not, they should really think about it!


----------



## retrofox (Oct 27, 2011)

My MA (who is also the manager at her freestanding store) confirmed this today after I asked her about. No clue when exactly its happening, but it will happen next year.


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have not heard about a consumer vote, but I do have samples of products which date back a few decades.. i.e.

  	bronx lipstick
  	savoury lipstick
  	verushka lipstick (model from the 1970's)
  	wuss ls

  	and a few others as well as blush which I can't recall .. it's way too late for me right now.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 27, 2011)

I remember I had this really nice nude lipstick by MAC called Folio. I LOVED that lipstick. It's kind of like the now gone limited edition Our Pick lipstick which I currently happen to have but I'd buy Folio again if I could get my hands on it. 

  	I remember Verushka. It was really dark right? 

  	For those that like purple lipsticks, MAC should bring back Martooni and Blueberry Fizz from the Cocktails collection.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 29, 2011)

sounds a bit like the poll they did on the rescue beauty lounge site. i think it's a great idea!

  	i wonder what items will make it on the list to start with? and whether they'll be previously LE items, or actually perm items which were discontinued?


----------



## lenchen (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish they would bring back metal rock..


----------



## Piarpreet (Nov 3, 2011)

ripe peach, metal rock, pleasantry, courting lilac


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 6, 2011)

yes it will be in later on in dec if i remember correctly u will be able to go on line and cast a vote


----------



## Edelmc (Nov 6, 2011)

wow i didn't think it would happen so soon. I would love to see fantastic plastic ccb come back...I have hit base and cheek hue in da da delight but in a pump style container or paint pot container if possible


----------



## OctoberViolet (Nov 6, 2011)

AWESOME!!!! Tx paparazziboy for the info. I can't wait to vote.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm wondering how many things can we vote for?




Copperhead said:


> I remember I had this really nice nude lipstick by MAC called Folio. I LOVED that lipstick. It's kind of like the now gone limited edition Our Pick lipstick which I currently happen to have but I'd buy Folio again if I could get my hands on it.
> 
> I remember Verushka. It was really dark right?
> 
> For those that like purple lipsticks, MAC should bring back Martooni and Blueberry Fizz from the Cocktails collection.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 8, 2011)

Scanty l/s. And Tease Me l/s. (Tease Me being my first MAC purchase ever. Sigh.)


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 9, 2011)

As they say, better late than never. Now that you're addicted, nothing will ever get by you again. LOL!


----------



## makeba (Nov 9, 2011)

shellygrrl said:


> Scanty l/s. And Tease Me l/s. (Tease Me being my first MAC purchase ever. Sigh.)


 
	I love Tease Me lipstick. I was fortunate to score another one from seller on this site!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 9, 2011)

This sounds a little like the Originals collection we had a few years ago, except then we did not get to vote on what was brought back..!
  	I still have and use my Clue eyeshadow from that collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My vote for a "bring back"  item would be for Hyperreal foundation.


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2011)

yes it does Anita... I don't know what is really going to happen with this collex.

  	Dili.. Verushchka is a deep burgundy shade.. but the new revised one is quite sheer... lovely imo.  Most of the shades I have are the original and their sheer shades.. so I assume they might be a summer collex.

  	nothing is certain tho.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow,

  	This sounds like a dream!  I def. want Rizzo and Alumina l/s.

  	If they bring Rizzo back I will buy 10 of them.  The best baby pink evah!!!

  	Oh, I forgot to add Metal Rock msf!


----------



## cno64 (Nov 18, 2011)

retrofox said:


> My MA (who is also the manager at her freestanding store) confirmed this today after I asked her about. No clue when exactly its happening, but it will happen next year.


 
	YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
  	There are so many many many many MAC products I'd love to be able to buy again (or for the first time), but here are a few that come immediately to mind:
  	Coco pigment, in the biiig containers
  	Velour eyeshadow
  	Style Snob eyeshadow
  	Coco pigment
  	All Girl pigment
  	Moxie lipstick
  	Rocker lipstick
  	Coco pigment
  	Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass
	Chromeglasses
  	Coco pigment
  	Queen's Sin lipstick
  	Coco pigment
	Coco pigment


----------



## cno64 (Nov 18, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I still have and use my Clue eyeshadow from that collection


  	I bought TWO compacts of Clue, because I love it so much, and I'm still using them.
	Since I am [obviously] a sucker for taupe/grey eyeshadows, I'd love to have a chance at Bark, which apparently was gone before I got into MAC.


----------



## Edelmc (Nov 18, 2011)

anita22 said:


> This sounds a little like the Originals collection we had a few years ago, except then we did not get to vote on what was brought back..!
> I still have and use my Clue eyeshadow from that collection
> 
> 
> ...


 I second hyperreal! But only if it came in lighter shades!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 19, 2011)

so many products that i want to see come back... obviously some of the rare pigments but also some older lipsticks too


----------



## pocketmouse (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmm I've been looking at some past products, and I'd be interested in: 


 	All Girl Pigment
  	Coco Beach Pigment
  	Rocking Chick l/s
	Bunny Pink l/s
  	Pink Poodle l/s
	Crimzone l/s
	Queen's Sin l/s
  	Young Punk MES
	Blackware Glimmerglass
	Baby Goth Girl n/l
	Seriously Hip n/l
  	Maybe some items from the Moonbathe collection
  	(Otherworldy and/or Afterdusk blush, Cosmic e/s)


----------



## arvika (Nov 24, 2011)

3n lipstick.....showstopper eyeshadow needs to be made permanent


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Nov 24, 2011)

If true I wonder how big the collection would be, hopefully It is LARGE LARGE LARGE.


----------



## Rinstar (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG this would be amazing, I really hope they are definitely doing this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	also after reading this:

 	I need to go look for swatches of Blueberry Fizz because it sounds ahhhhhmazing!!


----------



## SweetJoy (Nov 27, 2011)

cno64 said:


> Coco pigment



 	I'm not sure....but...I think what you're saying is................you want coco pigment back? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	A girl in one of my night classes had her makeup bag out on her desk and just HAPPENED to have a jar of it. After I told her how coveted it was online and she says...."oh cool, I had no idea".  She then proceeded to offer me a ginormous amount of it, in a sample jar.

	BEST. CLASS. EVER.

  	I'd like to see them bring back deckchair, ripe peach, maybe jardin aires?  I have a feeling they'll be bringing back ripe peach, I mean, it's the most sought after of the blush ombres, yet it's mysteriously missing while azalea blossom and vintage grape are both being repromoted with Daphne Guinness.

  	Sneaky sneaky MAC.....we're on to you.


----------



## xpinkglitter (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree.. When I first saw blush ombres were being brought back, my excitement was soon killed by the fact ripe peach wasn't one of them. Like REALLY MAC?



SweetJoy said:


> BEST. CLASS. EVER.
> I'd like to see them bring back deckchair, ripe peach, maybe jardin aires?  I have a feeling they'll be bringing back ripe peach, I mean, it's the most sought after of the blush ombres, yet it's mysteriously missing while azalea blossom and vintage grape are both being repromoted with Daphne Guinness.
> 
> Sneaky sneaky MAC.....we're on to you.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 29, 2011)

SweetJoy: That was so sweet of that girl to give you a huge amout of Coco pigment in a sample jar!

  	Man if Jardin Aires gets repromoted, do get it girls! It is the most gorgeous pigment to own!


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 3, 2012)

any news?


----------



## sss215 (Jan 3, 2012)

HerGreyness said:


> I have not heard about a consumer vote, but I do have samples of products which date back a few decades.. i.e.
> 
> bronx lipstick
> savoury lipstick
> ...




  	I remember Verushka (showing my MAC age) it was in the cylinder lipstick tubes from the 90's. Damn.  I would like to see it again.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 3, 2012)

cno64 said:


> Coco pigment


	For some reason I get the feeling you like Coco pigment a little bit????? Hahahaha I feel the same way about Subtle pigment!!! If MAC brought that back, I would have no choice but to buy every single one....... EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 4, 2012)

Are they still doing this?? What sucks would be that MAC would make the list of what we get to vote on and if something like Ripe Peach isn't on there then i think there would be an uproar from MAC fans LOL

  	I would love to see two lipglosses from the '06 Patternmaker collection be re-promoted. Coral Grade which i missed and Soft-Edge which i only use on special occasions and need like 6 backups! Also, Joyous blush and Wolf pearlglide. 

  	Coco is great, so is Subtle pigment but i really love Sunnydaze. Luckily i still have lots left of all those shades! Love to see Ripe Peach and Pleasureflush come back just to end the hype once and for all and also since many people missed out on them.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 4, 2012)

HOTasFCUK said:


> Coco is great, so is Subtle pigment but i really love Sunnydaze. Luckily i still have lots left of all those shades!



 	Feel free to "donate" some Subtle to those in need *cough*ME*cough*...... hahahaha j/k


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 4, 2012)

I guess I need to break out my Jardin Aires and give it another try, then.  It's been in the back of my piggie drawer for years now because it's always seemed too glittery.




GlamQueen21 said:


> SweetJoy: That was so sweet of that girl to give you a huge amout of Coco pigment in a sample jar!
> 
> Man if Jardin Aires gets repromoted, do get it girls! It is the most gorgeous pigment to own!


----------



## vensy (Jan 5, 2012)

wow，sounds grate！


----------



## cno64 (Jan 5, 2012)

I vaguely remember buying Jardin Aires, but it wasn't a hit for me; it seemed too peach to suit my coloring. I honestly don't remember what I did with mine. I may have given it away.
	When I want a shade similar to that one, I reach for Warming Trend or Style Snob, or even mark Minx.
	Still wish Coco would come back ...


----------



## cno64 (Jan 5, 2012)

VeXedPiNk said:


> For some reason I get the feeling you like Coco pigment a little bit????? Hahahaha I feel the same way about Subtle pigment!!! If MAC brought that back, I would have no choice but to buy every single one....... EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.


  	Yeah, might as well skip the formalities, and just have your paychecks direct-deposited into MAC's account.
	Can you imagine how complicated that would make calculating your income tax?
	"Yes, I reported a net income of $0.00 for 2012, because I gave every penny I earned directly to MAC. You see, they launched this collection of ..."
	Back to topic: Yes, Subtle is very beautful. I bought two, and that was in the good old days, when pigments came in those wonderful big "tubs."
	Would that stop me from buying more, if it were brought back?
	NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
	Too much is never enough, of the best pigments!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 5, 2012)

Hahaha I guarantee the government would want to audit you on that.... and then you whip out a year's worth of receipts proving that yes, you ACTUALLY spend ALL your money at MAC. I wish that was possible - oh the collection of makeup you'd have!! Too bad annoying things like bills and groceries get in the way.....

  	Subtle is the only pigment that I've actually finished. I miss those glorious big ol' jars, but they are hard to go through. I think MAC should sell pigments in BOTH sizes!!! Regardless, if Subtle came out again it doesn't matter what size they are selling it in. It could be a mini jar or a barrell - I'd still buy as many as I could feasibly afford. 

  	Couldn't agree more - too much is never enough!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 6, 2012)

I learned today that the MAC Bring Back collection might appear sooner rather than later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will post more infos if I get any news.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> I learned today that the MAC Bring Back collection might appear sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Awesome!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd really LOVE Hyperreal foundation to come back as suggested above! I so miss it!!


----------



## cno64 (Jan 7, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> I learned today that the MAC Bring Back collection might appear sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
	I'll start selling my blood immediately!


----------



## cno64 (Jan 7, 2012)

VeXedPiNk said:


> Subtle is the only pigment that I've actually finished. I miss those glorious big ol' jars, but they are hard to go through. I think MAC should sell pigments in BOTH sizes!!! Regardless, if Subtle came out again it doesn't matter what size they are selling it in. It could be a mini jar or a barrell - I'd still buy as many as I could feasibly afford.
> 
> Couldn't agree more - too much is never enough!!


	That is a FABULOUS idea- pigments in different sizes!
	I don't know why MAC doesn't take all of our genius suggestions. I mean, don't they _*want*_ to dominate the world?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 7, 2012)

That idea of MAC doing pigments in both the 7.5g and 4.5g jars is a genius idea!! I would be buying pigments in 7.5g of the permanent ones!


----------



## bambiraptor (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so pumped for this!


----------



## 2sPrincess (Jan 11, 2012)

This just sounds too good to be true to me, i hope it is but i wont put the house up for sale until its been confirmed!!


----------



## cno64 (Jan 11, 2012)

2sPrincess said:


> This just sounds too good to be true to me, i hope it is but i wont put the house up for sale until its been confirmed!!


	Hee, hee!
	Yeah, I think it would be prudent to hang on to your house, your blood, jewelry, etc., and keep buying "extras" like food, water, toilet paper, and insulin (if you take it) until we know for sure when/if this is going to happen.

  	If this does come about, can you imagine the madness?
	It may put a strain on law enforcement resources in some communities.
	I'm almost glad I don't live near a MAC store ...


----------



## carriecouture78 (Jan 11, 2012)

My major love was out not that long ago... I would love it if they brought back "Woo Me" (kissable lipcolor) from the Peacocky Collection....   bought 3 of those and used them all!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 11, 2012)

Please bring back Flutterby lipstick and Flash of Flesh lipglass


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 11, 2012)

carriecouture78 said:


> My major love was out not that long ago... I would love it if they brought back "Woo Me" (kissable lipcolor) from the Peacocky Collection....   bought 3 of those and used them all!



 	It is coming back in the S3/C3 collection next month.


----------



## makeba (Jan 15, 2012)

i would love to have a full jar of  subtle pigment


----------



## mauvesheep (Jan 15, 2012)

I have pigment fever right now... Subtle and Your Ladyship would be a delight!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 15, 2012)

I love Subtle pigment! I think my fave MAC product of alll time!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 15, 2012)

LARAELYSE said:


> I love Subtle pigment! I think my fave MAC product of alll time!



 	YES!!! Let's hear it for Subtle pigment!!! 

	Seriously - if Subtle shows up again, I will gladly sign over my house/first born/kidney/ANYTHING to MAC!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, I guess I should see how many samples I can make of Subtle pigment!  I've got almost half a jar sitting around... =X

  	If this collection does indeed see the light of day, it should be bigger and better than the Originals.  There are just too many that need to be brought back!  Off the top of my head, I will squeal long and loud for joy if these came back, simply because it's been so ^&*@$!! hard to get my hands on these:

  	De Menthe e/s!!!!
  	Elite e/s
  	Coco Beach p/m (finally got a small sample but would love a jar!)
  	Judy Blue e/s (maybe it's not that great but with it's VIP status, this would be the collection to let the masses see what it's all about)
  	Goldbit e/s
  	Metalrock msf
  	Pleasureflush msf
  	Glissade msf (reformulated tho; I had the original and swapped it away b/c of the fallout.  Gorgeous colour tho!)
  	Goddess blush
  	Wolf pearlglide liner - I have but I so need a back up!
  	Mystery kohl power - again, need a back up!

  	Items that I love and I think others would really enjoy:

  	Guacamole e/s
  	Sunplosion e/s
  	Oceanique e/s (the duochrome on this pale yellow-green makes this e/s so complex)
  	Violet Underground eye kohl
  	Jasmine e/s
  	Sunpepper p/m
  	Entwined l/s (a neutral, but a gorgeous one that didn't get enough credit, IMO)
  	Graphic Brown f/l (a merge of the two brown f/l's from S3C3)
  	Lovemate l/s
  	Desirous blush
  	Gitane l/g

  	Aaaaand I can go on if I dig through the archives of collections.  So many gorgeous items previously released!


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 4, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> I learned today that the MAC Bring Back collection might appear sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	I do hope so.  And I hope they do it like the Lush company did with Retrolush.  Put in lots of options and let the PLEEBS vote for what we want...


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 4, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who loves that Lovemate l/s!  I also wish they'd repromote it.  I'm still hanging on to mine, and it hasn't even started to smell funny yet (although I've broken it and stuck it back in the tube!).



BlahWah said:


> Wow, I guess I should see how many samples I can make of Subtle pigment!  I've got almost half a jar sitting around... =X
> 
> If this collection does indeed see the light of day, it should be bigger and better than the Originals.  There are just too many that need to be brought back!  Off the top of my head, I will squeal long and loud for joy if these came back, simply because it's been so ^&*@$!! hard to get my hands on these:
> 
> ...


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 4, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who loves that Lovemate l/s!  I also wish they'd repromote it.  I'm still hanging on to mine, and it hasn't even started to smell funny yet (although I've broken it and stuck it back in the tube!).



 	I should actually start using it now.. gorgeous as it is I haven't ventured beyond neutrals much until this past year.  If you ever get your hands on Tres Cher tho, you'll be happy to find it's the lipglass sister to Lovemate.  Different collection (Sundressing?  It's been awhile) but the colours are exact matches.

  	Other items I'd love for MAC to consider: the blush duos!!!  Golden Kitty/Primpin' particularly.  Imagine how incredibly gorgeous these would be reformulated.  Eeeep!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 4, 2012)

Say what?! There was a Judy Blue eyeshadow? My name is Judy and my nn is Bleu. How awesome! I would buy it just for the name alone. LOL/
	I do hope this MAC Bring Back collection happens & soon. I'm excited to see what old products I've missed out on that I can finally buy & appreciate.



BlahWah said:


> Wow, I guess I should see how many samples I can make of Subtle pigment!  I've got almost half a jar sitting around... =X
> 
> If this collection does indeed see the light of day, it should be bigger and better than the Originals.  There are just too many that need to be brought back!  Off the top of my head, I will squeal long and loud for joy if these came back, simply because it's been so ^&*@$!! hard to get my hands on these:
> 
> ...


----------



## cno64 (Feb 5, 2012)

Bobbi Brown recently let customers vote, on Facebook, for the lip color they'd like to see brought back.
	Hope MAC takes the cue!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 6, 2012)

That would be very cool if MAC would allow their addicts to vote online on their site or on facebook or both.




cno64 said:


> Hope MAC takes the cue!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, it was released at an exclusive party and getting your hands on that is like trying to hunt down Metalrock msf - but harder!  eBay prices for this elusive shade were pretty darn high.  Here's an old thread about it. Unfortunately I think any swatches that were posted years ago have been lost.  It was a  medium denim blue that, iirc, looked smokey colourful and cool without being in your face or loud.

  	Actually, I found a picture!  It's on Temptalia's site here.  Not the best but you get the idea.

Here's also another forum discussing rare/coveted items.  Judy Blue's a hot one, along with Haze and Pretty Twisted.  I don't recall any pics of those so I can't say I want them but there's gotta be something to them or else so many wouldn't have them on their list right?

  	A few others that I love and aren't around anymore are Brill and Melody.  I'd also like to see Mystical Mist and/or Blue Absinthe from the Ornamentalism collection - the first one I skipped entirely!

  	Okay I better stop adding things - unless they end up re-releasing some oldies over several collections... =D


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you very much BlahWah!!! Fingers crossed that MAC will bring back this beautiful Judy Blue e/s.


----------



## SweetJoy (Feb 7, 2012)

If the products MAC chooses to repromote are from long long ago, it would be cool if they were repromoted in their original packaging.  Like the twisty top eyeshadows!


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 10, 2012)

I would love another Yoga Mode BP
  	Lavender Whip, Blooming Lovely, High Top, Fashion Mews, and Go For It lippies (the purple ones)
  	Bang On Blue? lipstick  the blue one!
  	Queen's Sin of course, to see what the fuss was
  	Fire Spot eyeshadow
  	Otherworldly, Rollickin, Nice Vice, and Girl Friendly PP
  	Candy yum yum


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 10, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> I would love* another Yoga Mode BP*
> Lavender Whip, Blooming Lovely, High Top, Fashion Mews, and Go For It lippies (the purple ones)
> Bang On Blue? lipstick  the blue one!
> Queen's Sin of course, to see what the fuss was
> ...


 
  	Yesssssss!


----------



## addisonknights (Feb 18, 2012)

i would love it if a collection from the past would come back again in its original packaging! like hello kitty kouture, or heatherette or something like that


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 18, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> I would love another Yoga Mode BP
> *Lavender Whip, Blooming Lovely, High Top, Fashion Mews, and Go For It lippies (the purple ones)*
> Bang On Blue? lipstick  the blue one!
> Queen's Sin of course, to see what the fuss was
> ...


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 18, 2012)

Is this clolection really happening or is it just a dream?


----------



## aradhana (Feb 18, 2012)

seems like they've been bringing back a bunch of stuff, though not part of a specific collection....


----------



## CLO89 (Feb 18, 2012)

I would LOVE for them to bring back Candy Yum Yum!  I know it's really recent, but I am so sad I snoozed on this one!!  Total regret  I am pretty new to the MAC collecting world, so I am also excited to see what treasures I missed out on from the past!


----------



## brneyedflgrl (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm still kicking myself for not getting Candy Yum Yum when it came out...


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 18, 2012)

I know it was only a couple of years ago, but please bring back Flurry of Fun lipglass. It's so perfect to put on top of a matte or satin lipstick to give it the perfect shimmery effect. I need a backup!


----------



## cno64 (Feb 19, 2012)

addisonknights said:


> i would love it if a collection from the past would come back again in its original packaging! like hello kitty kouture, or heatherette or something like that


	I hadn't even considered the possibility of original special packaging being brought back, but it would be wonderful if that happened.
	That said, I have recently _given up MAC_. Yes, you read that correctly. If this "bring back" collection does materialize, it will be a *severe* test of my resolve.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Mar 7, 2012)

Check it out ladies & gents. If you haven't seen this posted on the color collections board. Tx to Rockin. Here is the update on the "Bring Back" collection.

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends...er/2012/03/allure-exclusive-mac-to-bring.html


----------



## cno64 (Mar 7, 2012)

OctoberViolet said:


> Check it out ladies & gents. If you haven't seen this posted on the color collections board. Tx to Rockin. Here is the update on the "Bring Back" collection.
> 
> http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends...er/2012/03/allure-exclusive-mac-to-bring.html


 




  	Wouldn't you know it? I'm boycotting MAC, and all Estee Lauder brands! So I'm going to miss this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	Oh, well ...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw it on Allure's wesbite and I cannot wait for Monday!


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 7, 2012)

Darn no MSF's. Welp at least CYY and Cult of Cherry are on the list.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 7, 2012)

Not too excited about the product range...


----------



## Babylard (Mar 7, 2012)

No cheek stuff?!  Well, Its gonna be 3N, Moxie, CYY and mothbrown for me...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 7, 2012)

I really hope that older products will come back rather  than recent ones. While I understand the hype around CYY, it doesn't make sense to bring back a product that was just released less than a year ago. If it is so popular, it will come back anyway. To me, moting for CYY is like voting for Watch Me Simmer (wouldn't that be hilarious if it would be part of the selection). However, bringing back products from 10 years ago sounds like a really neat idea. Oh well, I'll take (or leave) whatever comes my way.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 7, 2012)

I am *really* disappointed in the product choices for this!  It's even less attractive to me than those that we were originally thinking might make the cut.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Mar 7, 2012)

_*Well I was excited for this, until I saw the choices...not a single good thing on the list, way to fail, MAC!*_


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just saw a picture of Afrobella...no AOMPL smh. A bit crazy they didn't bring back any paint pots, msf's, or blushes. And then only 3 of each category will make it. Craptastic collection.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope we get to see the votes updated each day *wishful thinking*


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 7, 2012)

Current thoughts: Epic fail, MAC. No blushes, MSFs, paint pots, or pigments? Seriously?! *head desk*


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow the only things I even remotely care about are Solar White e/s and CoC lip glass. Boo, MAC. That is a stupid move.


----------



## Leven (Mar 7, 2012)

I dont have too much faith in this little collection TBH simply because who knows if these products being re released are even going to be the same formulation as they were all those years ago? If they didn't get it right by re releasing, what appears to me to be, re-formulated Style Black* shadows, i don't think these will be the exact kind of shades we fell in love with. But maybe im being too cynical xD 

  	*COME ON GURL! That Cinderfella in the pretty little Mineralize displayer at MAC is NOT the same Cindefella that I have at home lol


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Do we know if this is a US exclusive?


----------



## cno64 (Mar 8, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I saw it on Allure's wesbite and I cannot wait for Monday!


 
	I no longer buy MAC, but I'm on Facebook, and I'll vote for the products I see mentioned most often in this thread.
  	I'm kind of surprised that apparently pigments aren't included.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 8, 2012)

cno64 said:


> I no longer buy MAC, but I'm on Facebook, and I'll vote for the products I see mentioned most often in this thread. 		 			I'm kind of surprised that apparently pigments aren't included.



 	You can be our veteran cheerleader


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2012)

awww what an awesome idea! This may actually get me sucked back into MAC. Now what I like:

  	- Sunpepper pigment: I love love love this pigment but only had two samples and runing outta the second one. I hate the new tiny pigment jars but if this one is promoted I'll make an exception.
  	- Coco pigment
  	- Heatherette l/s
  	- Scanty l/s
  	- anything from Moonbath, especially the blushes so I can get the second one I don't have 

  	Then some of the items I have and want others to enjoy too...I've been buying MAC since 2003 but really got into the LE stuff in 2007:

  	- Immodest and Rougette Mattenes
  	- Blonde's Gold p/m
  	- So Scarlet l/s
  	- Port Red l/s
  	- Style Snob e/s
  	- Illegal Cargo e/s
  	- Otherwordly blush
  	- 3N l/s (the perfect pinky nude)
  	- any of the previousely released beaty powder blushes

  	For all of you guys who want Metalrock MSF back, how on Earth do you wear it? It's sooooo dark and shimmery, no way I could put it on my fce. I was only wearing mine as eyeshadow and finally gave it away.


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 8, 2012)

but i havent voted! :O


Mac-Guy said:


> I learned today that the MAC Bring Back collection might appear sooner rather than later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2012)

oh booo, ok I just saw the list on FB...happy to see 3N is there but the rest I don't care much for. I honestly think Mothbrown is overrated. I have it from the Barbie release and use it once in a blue moon. Solarwhite is very pretty and I love mine but honestly it's too close to Vanilla p/m except Vanilla is more versatile

  	and how about some blushes? especially beauty powder blushes? :'(


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 8, 2012)

AMEN



shellygrrl said:


> Current thoughts: Epic fail, MAC. No blushes, MSFs, paint pots, or pigments? Seriously?! *head desk*


----------



## Babylard (Mar 8, 2012)

Solar white is quite golden on me o_o



Shadowy Lady said:


> oh booo, ok I just saw the list on FB...happy to see 3N is there but the rest I don't care much for. I honestly think Mothbrown is overrated. I have it from the Barbie release and use it once in a blue moon. Solarwhite is very pretty and I love mine but honestly it's too close to Vanilla p/m except Vanilla is more versatile
> 
> and how about some blushes? especially beauty powder blushes? :'(


----------



## cno64 (Mar 8, 2012)

anita22 said:


> I still have and use my Clue eyeshadow from that collection


 
	Same here!
	I bought two of Clue, and have not regretted it!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 8, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> oh booo, ok I just saw the list on FB...happy to see 3N is there but the rest I don't care much for. I honestly think Mothbrown is overrated. I have it from the Barbie release and use it once in a blue moon. Solarwhite is very pretty and I love mine but honestly it's too close to Vanilla p/m except Vanilla is more versatile
> 
> and how about some blushes? especially beauty powder blushes? :'(


----------



## cno64 (Mar 8, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> - Blonde's Gold p/m


  	I thought this one was going to be a permanent Pro item.
	What happened?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 8, 2012)

cno64 said:


> What happened?



 	It is a Pro item. Lovely nude shade due to the gold and white pearl effect.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2012)

cno64 said:


> What happened?


 
	ah maybe....I'm pretty outta loop with all that is new with MAC. Even so, they probably have it in the ugly little jar not the big chubby jar it originaly was released in :'(


----------



## Indieprincess (Mar 8, 2012)

Candy Yum Yum and Cult of Cherry for me. I can't help but think how hard it's going to be to snag one or both of these if voted in. MAC does not stock a ton of LE items and i know it will be a mad dash to stock up, so I will really have to be on my game when this collection launches because I so don't want to miss out


----------



## Babylard (Mar 8, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> ah maybe....I'm pretty outta loop with all that is new with MAC. Even so, they probably have it in the ugly little jar not the big chubby jar it originaly was released in :'(




	Yes, I am an NC20 :3. Unbasic White is my favourite! I also love shore leave <3


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2012)

Just saw that Cool Heat e/s was also on the list too....Now I liked Cool Heat Collection but the namesake e/s for that collection was very weak in pigmentation. I bought all those eyeshadows and Cool Heat is my least used one :/ It takes some work to get it to show up!

  	The products from the late 1998-2011 intrigue me though. I definitely wasn't collection MAC then.



Babylard said:


> Yes, I am an NC20 :3. Unbasic White is my favourite! I also love shore leave <3



 	see now it makes sense, I'm NW25 ish (NW25 is actually a bit dark) and both Vanilla and Solar White have a pink cast to them on my skin. I forgot about Shore Leave, that was a gorgeous shade. It was released with Naughty Nautical right? I bought so much of that collection...still wear Illegal Cargo e/s and Port Red l/s on weekly basis. I missed out on un-basic white...boo!! I got the two green e/s and Smoke n Diamonds from that collection


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Is Kelly Osbourne actually wearing CYY in the first episode of ANTM The British Invasion? Ha! I hope she has enough BU's in case it is not repromoted. ROFL.


  	Off-topic, but why does the Scottish girl gets subtitles? Her accent is not that hard to understand... Oh Tyra!


----------



## CLO89 (Mar 8, 2012)

YES!!!!  I totally noticed that!!  It looks great on her   I can imagine she purchased about 100 BU's! 



Mac-Guy said:


> Is Kelly Osbourne actually wearing CYY in the first episode of ANTM The British Invasion? Ha! I hope she has enough BU's in case it is not repromoted. ROFL.
> 
> 
> Off-topic, but why does the Scottish girl gets subtitles? Her accent is not that hard to understand... Oh Tyra!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha, that's where all those CYY went.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope Shitaki makes a come back. It's such a flattering brownish nude!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> You can be our veteran cheerleader


 
	Now I feel old.
	But wouldn't "veteran cheerleaders" make a great name for an all-girl rock band?
	Back to topic: If certain items, like Moxie or Rocker lipsticks, or Cult of Cherry lipglass are offered again, I'm going to be hard-pressed to stay on the sidelines.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought so also. It looks great on Kelly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On me, not so much, but I do love the name. As for the ANTM and the subtitles for Ashley. I don't get it either. I understand her more than the American girls...LOL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mac-Guy said:


> *Is Kelly Osbourne actually wearing CYY in the first episode of ANTM The British Invasion?* Ha! I hope she has enough BU's in case it is not repromoted. ROFL.
> 
> 
> *Off-topic, but why does the Scottish girl gets subtitles? Her accent is not that hard to understand... Oh Tyra!*


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 9, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Is Kelly Osbourne actually wearing CYY in the first episode of ANTM The British Invasion? Ha! I hope she has enough BU's in case it is not repromoted. ROFL.
> 
> 
> Off-topic, *but why does the Scottish girl gets subtitles? Her accent is not that hard to understand*... Oh Tyra!



 	I said the same thing when I first started watching Cheryl Cole on X Factor. Promptly stopped after she was sacked. Smh


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 10, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> I hope Shitaki makes a come back. It's such a flattering brownish nude!



 	It was permanent and just discontinued like yesterday. I guess it wasn't doing all that well to get axed, and nobody ever spoke about it. I have it, but I wouldn't call it straight flattering or nude, at least not on light skin tones. It's a cool brown/taupe on me, and it requires a certain look to go with it, not something I could throw on and get out the door.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 10, 2012)

so when does this collection actually get released? will it be a long time after the voting?


----------



## whitwhit86 (Mar 12, 2012)

I need another CYY! Ive seriously used about all of it. need a backup. of course if its chosen  I'm sure it'll be hell to get


----------



## afulton (Mar 12, 2012)

In the fall.



aradhana said:


> so when does this collection actually get released? will it be a long time after the voting?


----------



## CLO89 (Mar 12, 2012)

Did everyone place their vote today??


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 12, 2012)

I voted today. Voted for Moxie l/s, Cult Of Cherry l/g and Moth Brown e/s.


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 12, 2012)

i voted moxie, the iris-pink lip glass and moth brown


----------



## PurpleKissesXo (Mar 12, 2012)

PinkBasset said:


> It was permanent and just discontinued like yesterday. I guess it wasn't doing all that well to get axed, and nobody ever spoke about it. I have it, but I wouldn't call it straight flattering or nude, at least not on light skin tones. It's a cool brown/taupe on me, and it requires a certain look to go with it, not something I could throw on and get out the door.


 agree,it doesn't look brownish nude on me neither ,as I am a lighter skin tone. Maybe for woman of nc/nw40 and up will be a brownish nude? I tried to make it work so many looks and it just never looked right on me. It is more editorial look I think. Looks like I ate some chocolate and smeared it across my lips,I have call my bluff" which is a brownish nude for me,but not so flattering either,I have 2 ,and 1 unused and am still having  a hard time getting rid of them.


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 12, 2012)

Candy Yum Yum! I need that back in my life lol!


----------



## georgi (Mar 12, 2012)

Need pleasantry back! I bought so many backups and snap it up whenever I see it here/ebay, but still not enough! only blush will ever need!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 13, 2012)

xsparrow said:


> Candy Yum Yum! I need that back in my life lol!



 	I just voted for it, and Moth Brown eyeshadow, and Cult of Cherry Lipglass.
	I'm an Inglot woman now, but I couldn't resist voting!


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 14, 2012)

3N and CYY are gonna make it for sure. I'd start voting for the third lippie that u would like. Mine is Moxie for sure. It's beautiful! 

  	I'm still voting for moth brown just in case though...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 14, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> 3N and CYY are gonna make it for sure. I'd start voting for the third lippie that u would like. Mine is Moxie for sure. It's beautiful!
> 
> I'm still voting for moth brown just in case though...



 	I'm curious to see if votes will swing as time goes on. March 30 seems still a long time away.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 14, 2012)

Piarpreet said:


> Mine is Moxie for sure. It's beautiful!


  	If Moxie is brought back, it will be difficult to continue my boycott of MAC. I've wanted that one for so long!
	Oh, well ...


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 14, 2012)

i think CYY will make it without our votes lol. Moxie is so cool.... it deserves a chance!


Mac-Guy said:


> I'm curious to see if votes will swing as time goes on. March 30 seems still a long time away.


----------



## Catatonia (Mar 15, 2012)

I need Moxie in my life! I want the other two to be 3N and CYY and even though I looooove those two and need more backups, I am more interested in trying Moxie.

  	Mothbrown for the e/s for sure although it'd be cool to see Guacamole too. I'm not that interested in lipglasses ATM, but I'm voting CoC and 2N (the others I couldn't care less about).


----------



## deidre (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm pretty much on track with most everyone else: Moxie, CYY, Moth Brown.


----------



## hahaheidi1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I Vote to Please bring back Lady Gaga Viva La Glam Lipstick. It is such a beautiful wearable color I feel that looks great on everybody for any season.  If there is a way to bring it back. Then I am a Number one fan to say "Do so".


  	Thanks,


  	Heidi Sandifer.


----------

